# Ingenieria Biomédica en Argentina



## pdelt3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Abro este tema con la finalidad de compartir experiencias acerca de la carrera Ingeniería Biomédica.
Quisiera que los usuarios del foro compartan sus conocimientos sobre:

Universidades en Argentina donde se dicta la carrera y diferencias entre las mismas (Universidad Favaloro; Nacional de Tucuman; Nacional de Cordoba; Bioingeniera de Entre Ríos; Universidad de Mendoza)
Salidas laborales que ofrece la carrera
Diferencia con Bioingeniería
Por qué estudiar Ing. Biomedica directamente y no estudiar Ing. Electrónica y luego hacer un posgrado o master

Creo que se sabe muy poco del tema ya que es algo relativamente nuevo y muchos no pueden terminar de decidirse por falta de información.
Aclaro que yo ya me decidí por estudiar esto pero no logro decidirme acerca de la Universidad dónde estudiar porque no conozco prestigio ni nivel académico de las mismas.
Saludos


----------



## maty314 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola, a mi me intereso mucho esta carrera y averigue bastante dentro de todo. 

En la provincia de *Buenos Aires* se dicta en la *Universidad Favarolo*, fui a varias charlas y recorridos, tienen buen reconocimiento ya que ahí esta hace bastante la carrera, la universidad esta fundada por ingenieros. Una clara diferencia es que ahí ven la teoría y después cruzan de edificio para ir al hospital a verlo en practica ya sea ver el funcionamiento de tomo grafos, y diversos equipos, ademas cuenta con un edificio de investigación muy bien equipado. La única desventaja son los altos aranceles de esta.

También tenes la *UNSAM*( *Universidad de San Martín*) dentro de la provincia de Buenos Aires en la localidad de, como indica su nombre, San Martín es mas nueva aquí la carrera que en la de favaloro, pero tienen buenos profesores, la gran mayoría son profesores de ingeniería de la uba que dictan clases en ambos lados. En la UNSAM ingeniería en biomedicina esta orientado mas a la investigación.

Hable con algunos profesores que dictan clases en la UNSAM y en la FIUBA(facultad ingeniería de la UBA) y me aseguraban que se estaba intentando hacer un convenio para poder poner la carrera de ingenieria en biomedicina en la FIUBA, pero como todo, va a llevar tiempo. 

En la *FIUBA *lo mas cercano es seguir *Ingeneria en electrónica* y tomar optativas de los últimos años y orientarse un poco hacia biomedicina. Pero bueno, dado que no es completamente volcado al tema tendrías que ver muchas materias que no te serian utiles en el campo de la biomedicina, ademas que no es lo mismo, seria una ingeniería en electrónica con una miradita a la biomedicina. En la sede de Paseo Colon en Capital Federal de la FIUBA poseen laboratorios orientados al desarrollo en biomedicina.

En la provincia de *Entre Ríos* esta la carrera en la *Universidad Nacional de Entre Ríos*. La mayor diferencia con esta reside en que esta apunta mas a la biología que a la electrónica.

El resto que mencionaste no averigue nada.


Espero que esto sirva para los que busquen información sobre esta carrera.


----------



## ale3xc (Dic 18, 2011)

Alguien sabe mas info sobre Licenciatura en Física Medica, e Ing. en Biomedicina, mas que nada la salida laboral, que tal es la cursada de la carrera ?


----------

